# Showing in Open A with a CDX



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It is 60 days.
From the AKC regulations:


After a dog earns a title from an “A” class, it may continue showing in that “A” class for 60 days​•​​​​After 60 days, it may continue to compete in that level “B” class​
•​​​​A dog may continue to compete in Novice B until it receives either a qualifying score in the Open class or
earns the Highest Scoring Dog in the Regular Classes award​
•​​​​An unlimited number of the Highest Scoring Dog in the Regular Class awards may be obtained from the
Novice A class within the 60-day time period after earning the initial Companion Dog title​
•​​​​Once a Highest Scoring Dog in the Regular Class award is received after the 60-day period, the dog may no
longer be entered in Novice B at future trials, for which entries have not closed​
•​​​​A dog may compete indefinitely in Open B and/or Utility B after the Open or Utility title is earned​
•​​​​A dog may compete in a more advanced class if it receives the prerequisite title prior to the trial in which the
advanced entry is to be made​
•​​​​Once a dog has competed in Open, it may not again be shown in Novice A​
• Once a dog has competed in Utility it may not again be shown in Open A


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

just seconding what she said, 60 days from the day the title is earned.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I've completely given up on "A" classes for fear of messing up. Can you show in Rally Excellent A with a CD in Obedience? Can you show in Open A with an RAE? Questions like these perplex me, so I just opt for "B" to play it safe.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

honestly, you might as well enter the B classes once you have the CDX. It's good practice since you're going to end up there anyway!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

^^I agree with what she said! lol. Yes I believe it's like 60 days. But I know our mentor LOVES the B classes that she didn't even put her last dog in the A class even though she could've...she just loves the competition! lol!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I've completely given up on "A" classes for fear of messing up. Can you show in Rally Excellent A with a CD in Obedience? Can you show in Open A with an RAE? Questions like these perplex me, so I just opt for "B" to play it safe.


That would be me too! hehe!

Just curious, why would you stay in A?


----------

